
Spotify crashes when opening app on iOS - vikeri
https://www.mirror.co.uk/tech/breaking-spotify-down-music-streaming-22334221
======
jeremiahlee
Facebook SDK issue. See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23790089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23790089)

